# mazda, mizkan



## Wishfull

マツダ、ミツカン（ともに会社名）のことを matsuda, mitsukan とは書かないで、mazda, mizukan　と書くのはなぜだったでしょうか。
どなたか、ご教授ねがえますか。

それは、ローマ字ですか、ローマ字ではなく英語表記ですか。それともまた別物でしょうか。


----------



## Yabanjin

MazdaはWikipediaによると
The company website states that name "stems from Ahura Mazda, the 
highest Zoroastrian God of reason who granted wisdom and united man, nature and the other gods." It also notes that the name sounds like that of the founder of the company, Jujiro Matsuda.[4]​Mizkanはわかりません。(uはないようです。）
Japanese "yen", Meidi-ya, Macoto Tezka, Sika deer (pronounced "seeker"). Oh crikey. Just freaky romanizations.


----------



## Mahakaoli

One possible explanation is that it is more faithful to the pronunciation. Written in Romaji as Matsuda or Mitsukan, tsu is likely to be the stressed syllable when spoken by an English speaker, while in Japanese it's pronounced rather flatly.

Besides, I just happened to think it would be much closer to the Japanese sound when it is pronounced the German way.


----------



## Mahakaoli

quick note
ローマ字でないのは確かです。それから、日本語の「ツ」は独特で、日本人以外の人には発音しにくいというのもあるのではないでしょうか。


----------



## Wishfull

みなさん、御返事ありがとうございます。

mazda や　mizkan はツが発音しにくい外人さんたちは、カタカナ表記で言えばマズダ、ミズカンと発音されておられるのでしょうか。


----------



## Mahakaoli

Wishfull said:


> みなさん、御返事ありがとうございます。
> 
> mazda や　mizkan はツが発音しにくい外人さんたちは、カタカナ表記で言えばマズダ、ミズカンと発音されておられるのでしょうか。


 
mazda, mizukanと表記されているからそう発音するのであって、ローマ字表記されていた場合にはマツーダ、ミツーカンと発音するのが、少なくとも英語圏の人には一般的だと思います。


----------



## Wishfull

お返事ありがとうございます。

今までの内容を総合すると、こういう結論になりますでしょうか？

マツダ、ミツカンをローマ字で表記するとmatsuda, mitsukanとなり、これは英語圏の人にはマツーダ、ミツーカンと発音される。　これをローマ字ではない表記方法であるが、mazda, mizukanと表記すると、英語圏の人にはマヅダ、ミズカンと発音される。
マツーダ、ミツーカンは濁音と清音の問題はクリアしているが、イントネーションや音律が原語とはかなり異なってくる。
マヅダ、ミズカンは、清音が濁音に代わってしまう欠点があるが、イントネーションや音律が原語に近くなる。
それぞれに一長一短がある。
おそらく、mazdaとmizkanの会社の誰か偉い人が社名の英字表記を決める際に、マヅダ、ミヅカンの方がより原語に近いと判断したから、そうなったのであろう。

と、このようなストーリーで宜しいでしょうか。他に、何か情報がありますでしょうか。


----------



## Mahakaoli

wishfull said:


> お返事ありがとうございます。
> 
> 今までの内容を総合すると、こういう結論になりますでしょうか？
> 
> マツダ、ミツカンをローマ字で表記するとmatsuda, mitsukanとなり、これは英語圏の人にはマツーダ、ミツーカンと発音される。　これをローマ字ではない表記方法であるが、mazda, mizukanと表記すると、英語圏の人にはマヅダ、ミズカンと発音される。
> マツーダ、ミツーカンは濁音と清音の問題はクリアしているが、イントネーションや音律が原語とはかなり異なってくる。
> マヅダ、ミズカンは、清音が濁音に代わってしまう欠点があるが、イントネーションや音律が原語に近くなる。
> それぞれに一長一短がある。
> おそらく、mazdaとmizkanの会社の誰か偉い人が社名の英字表記を決める際に、マヅダ、ミヅカンの方がより原語に近いと判断したから、そうなったのであろう。
> 
> と、このようなストーリーで宜しいでしょうか。他に、何か情報がありますでしょうか。


 
はい、その通りです。先にも言及されているように、ゾロアスター教のアフラ・マズダーとの掛詞でもあるようですね。


----------



## Ototsan

Isn't it possiible that the spelling is not English but European, such as German?


----------



## Aoyama

> Just freaky romanizations.


as simply as that I should think.
Does "Mazda" have something to do with 





> Ahura Mazda, the
> highest Zoroastrian God of reason who granted wisdom and united man, nature and the other gods


 ? If the company site says so ...
But often, transcriptions are mixed (or wrongly used). Meidi-ya (for Meiji-ya) is one example, there are countless more.
Hepburn transcription should be the only one used (and trusted).


----------



## Wishfull

Ototsan said:


> Isn't it possiible that the spelling is not English but European, such as German?


ありがとうございます。おとっつぁん。
確かにドイツ語読みをすればマツダ、ミツカンになりますね。



Aoyama said:


> as simply as that I should think.
> Does "Mazda" have something to do with  ? If the company site says so ...
> But often, transcriptions are mixed (or wrongly used). Meidi-ya (for Meiji-ya) is one example, there are countless more.
> Hepburn transcription should be the only one used (and trusted).



青山さん、ありがとうございます。
単純に「ローマ字の破格」と考えるわけですね。なるほど。

ところで、私の中のルールでは、
Meiji-ya は　めいじや
Meidi-ya は　めいぢや　とかな表記すると思っていました。

ちに点をつけた「ぢ」は「痔」(hemorrhoid)以外にはほとんど使われることはなく、「痔」を連想させるため、使うべきではないと思っていました。

これについて興味ある方がいらっしゃいましたら、new threadを作りますよ。


----------



## saharuna

Wishfull said:


> ありがとうございます。おとっつぁん。
> 確かにドイツ語読みをすればマツダ、ミツカンになりますね。
> 
> 
> 
> 青山さん、ありがとうございます。
> 単純に「ローマ字の破格」と考えるわけですね。なるほど。
> 
> ところで、私の中のルールでは、
> Meiji-ya は　めいじや
> Meidi-ya は　めいぢや　とかな表記すると思っていました。
> 
> ちに点をつけた「ぢ」は「痔」(hemorrhoid)以外にはほとんど使われることはなく、「痔」を連想させるため、使うべきではないと思っていました。
> 
> これについて興味ある方がいらっしゃいましたら、new threadを作りますよ。


 
Wishfullさん　こんにちは！
ありがとうございます。興味がございますのでよろしくお願いいたします。


----------



## Aoyama

> ちに点をつけた「ぢ」は「痔」(hemorrhoid)以外にはほとんど使われることはなく、「痔」を連想させるため、使うべきではないと思っていました。


(can't write Japanese with this PC), the problem with "ji" (treated somewhere here, I posted a comment, got an answer from Flaminius at the time) is the same as "zu", written like "du". Once again, using *Hepburn shiki *is a good way to avoid problems.


----------

